# Pm 1030v Chuck Help



## Ironken (Jan 1, 2017)

Gentlemen, I've never dealt with these small lathes before and need some guidance on this "direct mount" chuck.

I want to mount a larger chuck, maybe 6". Right or wrong, can somebody define what on earth this thing is called?

I know a backing plate must be used and possibly machined to fit and for concentricity but which backing plate do I start with? I see littlemachineshop.com sells the adapter plates. Everything but what I think I need.

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jer (Jan 1, 2017)

I have thought about a 5C collet  chuck so I am interested too.


----------



## Ironken (Jan 2, 2017)

jer said:


> I have thought about a 5C collet  chuck so I am interested too.



I was thinking about that as well. Those really are slick looking.


----------



## jer (Jan 2, 2017)

By the way I think you are on the right track in your first post. I looked there also, seems that a blank backing plate is our only option.


----------



## lpeedin (Jan 2, 2017)

Not familiar with the 1030, but the spindle on the 1127 has a "boss" nearly .500” & the 5C collet Chuck I used had an opposing indent nearly as deep; therefore, it required a fairly thick back plate. I made my back plate from a piece of aluminum 7" X 2" thick. I also modified the 5C collet Chuck to make it "front mount" so that I could fine tune it in. This is the only pix I have on my iPad, but will be glad to take more if interested. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironken (Jan 2, 2017)

jer said:


> By the way I think you are on the right track in your first post. I looked there also, seems that a blank backing plate is our only option.



I agree Jer. If I find anything out, I will post here.


----------



## lpeedin (Jan 2, 2017)

Oops, just remembered the "correct" way to attach a pix. Here it is as an attachment. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jer (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks Lee, the main reason I haven't pursued this further is I have been trying to talk myself out of a PM12x36 lathe...LOL...

I would like to see more on your 5C chuck but this isn't my thread. You interested Ironken?


----------



## lpeedin (Jan 3, 2017)

I believe the direct mount chuck on your 1030 is very similar to our direct mount chucks on the 1127VF-LB lathes that both Lee and I have.  When I received my lathe, the 3 jaw had approx .012" of run out and I couldn't get it any better.  I finally got my hands on a piece of 1" mild steel plate and turned and new back plate myself.  I first took a light skim cut of approx. .002" on the boss of my spindle that the backplate registers on.  Then I measured it with my micrometers.  I then turned the new back plate to approx .0005" under that measurement and faced it.  Then it was just a time consuming matter of taking the chuck off and test fitting the back plate.  Each time I had to reinstall the chuck and then polish a bit with some 320 grit sand paper.  It took 5 or six chuck removals/installs until the backplate slid on.  Then I put the backplate in my rotary table and drilled and tapped the bolt holes.  After that I installed the backplate and machine it to fit the 3-jaw chuck.  I ended up with a slight press fit that actually required a soft face hammer to get the chuck to seat.  Now I have a 3-jaw with .002-.003 runout.  

I would imagine the process to be the same for the 5-c collet chuck.  You could perhaps make the back plate to chuck fitment a bit loose and then have the ability to "tap" the chuck around to dial it in. 

From what I can tell, this type of chuck mounting system is not very common and I wouldn't expect to find any ready made back plates for it.  You might try looking at a site like Shars where they offer unfinished backplates to save you some time.


----------



## Ironken (Jan 3, 2017)

jer said:


> Thanks Lee, the main reason I haven't pursued this further is I have been trying to talk myself out of a PM12x36 lathe...LOL...
> 
> I would like to see more on your 5C chuck but this isn't my thread. You interested Ironken?



Well hell yes I am Jer! Because.........TOOLS!


----------



## Ironken (Jan 3, 2017)

3dshooter80 said:


> I believe the direct mount chuck on your 1030 is very similar to our direct mount chucks on the 1127VF-LB lathes that both Lee and I have.  When I received my lathe, the 3 jaw had approx .012" of run out and I couldn't get it any better.  I finally got my hands on a piece of 1" mild steel plate and turned and new back plate myself.  I first took a light skim cut of approx. .002" on the boss of my spindle that the backplate registers on.  Then I measured it with my micrometers.  I then turned the new back plate to approx .0005" under that measurement and faced it.  Then it was just a time consuming matter of taking the chuck off and test fitting the back plate.  Each time I had to reinstall the chuck and then polish a bit with some 320 grit sand paper.  It took 5 or six chuck removals/installs until the backplate slid on.  Then I put the backplate in my rotary table and drilled and tapped the bolt holes.  After that I installed the backplate and machine it to fit the 3-jaw chuck.  I ended up with a slight press fit that actually required a soft face hammer to get the chuck to seat.  Now I have a 3-jaw with .002-.003 runout.
> 
> I would imagine the process to be the same for the 5-c collet chuck.  You could perhaps make the back plate to chuck fitment a bit loose and then have the ability to "tap" the chuck around to dial it in.
> 
> From what I can tell, this type of chuck mounting system is not very common and I wouldn't expect to find any ready made back plates for it.  You might try looking at a site like Shars where they offer unfinished backplates to save you some time.



Thank you shooter. I have seen the Shars unfinished plates. Looks like a good option. I am still on a quest to find out what these mounting systems are classified as. I.E. A1-3 or something along those lines.


----------



## Ironken (Jan 3, 2017)

lpeedin said:


> Oops, just remembered the "correct" way to attach a pix. Here it is as an attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting up pics Lee! When I get deeper into this, I may revisit this thread and pick your and Shooter's brains a bit.


----------



## lpeedin (Jan 3, 2017)

Ironken, I remember seeing a thread a while back about it.  There was some DIN spec quoted for the spindle nose, but I remember people saying that it wasn't correct.  I really do think you best bet will be to make a new backplate.


----------



## Ironken (Jan 3, 2017)

I agree shooter. Making one isn't that big of a deal.


----------

